# Well done Andi Black, Paul Scarborough and Wade Stafford!



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I was really pleased for and proud of Paul Scarborough at the weekend, he placed third in an excellent Class 4 at the NABBA Britain, he was beaten by Ian Sturrock who is awesome with dense muscle and insane condition and Wade Stafford, another excellent bodybuilder and real gentleman too.

The results are as follows;

Masters Over 40's

6th Carl Stevens

5th Kevin Welsh

4th Andrew Binch

3rd Alan Sheldon

2nd Ian Buckley

1st Oscar Roberts

Masters over 50's

6th Malcom Sherret

4th Alan Turner

3rd Sam Metcalfe

2nd Gordon Pasqul

1st David Steele

Juniors

6th Richard Price

5th David senior

4th Adam Baines

3rd Lian Barrowclough

2nd James Day

1st Stephen Coates

Figure Toned

6th Cherry Abel

5th Kirsten Cameron

4th Ewa Patoka

3rd Kizzy Vaines

2nd Andrea Feistead

1st Kay Ferrier

Miss Figure class 2

6th Rosanna Harte

5th Arleen Guven

4th Cheryl Steele

3rd *Andi Black*

2nd Louise Thornton

1st Kath Mullen

Miss Figure class 1

6th Andrea Evans

5th Natalie Jakomis

4th Donna Mcdonald

3rd Janey Brookes

2nd Joanne Sperring

1st Becky willams

Novice

6th Marius Alcide

5th Edwin Narnor

4th Mick Reece

3rd James Braddock

2nd Darren Crocker

1st Tom Young

Mr Class 4

6th Lee Callaghan

5th Stevie Wright

4th Wayne Robinson

3rd *Paul Scarborough*

2nd *Wade Stafford*

1st Ian Sturrock

Mr Class 3

6th William Thomson

5th Shaun Danby

4th Bruce McCall

3rd Rob Clapham

2nd Joe Walker

1st Justin Trollope

Mr Class 2

6th Gary Wilson

5th Ian Wells

4th Andrew Pinnock

3rd BarrieVormawah

2nd David Bell

1st Andrew James

Mr Class 1

6th Colin Beechey

5th Adrian Sutcliffe

4th Laurie Carr

3rd Stuart Garrington

2nd Eddie Gray

1st Russell Freakley

Overall men's, Justin Trollope class 3

Overall Women's, Kath Mullen Figure 2

I'd also like to give a special mention to Andi Black who should not have been competing due to a neck injury which has led to nerve damage and the loss of size in her left leg, on top of that a desk collapsed at her work and a computer landed on her left knee which was well and truly swollen up. She limped off stage and didn't even know if she'd be top 6, this injury hampered her training badly on the run in to this show and as her coach I know she's gone thru hell to be there so well done Andi, you're a wee trooper and a true Extremist!

A great show at which I got the chance to meet many people I speak to on forums and others who I only see a couple of times a year.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Shows what a class act Andi is!!

Well done to everyone who competed.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i was wondering why the routine didnt have the usual flips n spins etc. still bloody good tho! just shows what dedication she has!

well done to everyone who competed especially paul scarborough!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Extreme and Lee mate, i still cannot believe i got 3rd i was totally shocked by how many people told me the difference between last year and now was untrue.....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Top result Paul mate, massive well done!!

Cannot wait to see the photos!


----------



## wee andi black (Mar 10, 2008)

i cried sore the hardest bit was the 12 metre walk and getting upand down off the roster..... i was in so much pain i went straight to a an e in belfast after missing my flight not walkin fast enough lol landed at 11.20pm and sat in pain untill 3am i; have crutches and go see senoior specicialist wednesday they think there could be a fracture but for sure all the ligaments are way off/

scared to take the pain killers i got cause kids home from school so i just ly here and wait cause the pain killers put me to sleep

big thank you to cousin douglas andjo casue alli did was cry cry cry lollol

kisses


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

What true dedication from Andi. You're a credit to the sport.

Awesome work from Paul Scarb as well. Time to take some well earned rest now mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Andi i told you didn't i  you are a class act way above the level you think you are you looked great girl...

cheers Tom mate thnks for your support this year it will be repaid in full when you compete mate....

here are some pics of me at the show


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Well done folks

An inspiration to us all, 2009 here we come lol

R


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Well done everyone!!!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

well done eveyone who competed not to forget pikey .


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I got to meet Pikey at the weekend too, another top guy.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahem cough cough you met some non competitors too.. :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Congratulations Paul well deserved.

Andi what a trooper that's true determination awesome commitment!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

well done to everyone who competed had a fantastic day and got to chat to a fare few people too, been an extreme girl for the day.

cool pictures paul

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Rachel it was great to finally meet you....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well Scarb, do I need to send you a lemon to suck to get the smile of your face? It must be sore all that smiling when your normally a cynical cnut like me!

I'm really pleased for you and proud of you, well done my friend.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

And yes I did finally get to meet me online mate, Crazy Cal who looked really happy to be there too. It was great to finally meet you, had I been less busy and sober would have been better but hey ho, 7.30am starts and bottles of wine with dinner aren't the best combination for such a long day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wait until i tell you about the photo shoot i did yesterday in london.....


----------

